# Modular tiny home



## Dmac (Jun 13, 2015)

these new tiny homes will let you live anywhere, off the grid. http://higherperspectives.com/ecocapsule-home/?c=cleo&ts_pid=2&ts_pid=2 AND Here http://www.collective-evolution.com...where-in-this-wind-and-solar-powered-capsule/


----------



## Tude (Jun 13, 2015)

I saw that one the other day on the internet and it was kinda cute and efficient! I could slim down begrudgingly to stay in that or travel in that though. I guess it would be my bicycles and clothes and ohhhhh my pots and pans that would have to go. Other stuff, meh. Well 3 cats. hmmmm hehe - I cannot go so small.  Van yes though


----------



## Kal (Jun 13, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 13, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 13, 2015)

Not as interesting at 24,000 plus another 10,000 to ship it lol.


----------



## Will Wood (Dec 22, 2016)

Dmac said:


> these new tiny homes will let you live anywhere, off the grid. http://higherperspectives.com/ecocapsule-home/?c=cleo&ts_pid=2&ts_pid=2 AND Here http://www.collective-evolution.com...where-in-this-wind-and-solar-powered-capsule/


very cool ideas that sadly never get into production..


----------



## Will Wood (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd like to make a tiny dwelling with CorPlast(corigated plastic), which is plastic cardboard.. A guy made a bicycle trailer with it and I think with tools and time I could make a very cool mini-dwelling..http://www.doityourselfrv.com/diy-coroplast-bicycle-camper/


----------

